# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  LIBERAMOS LA PROGRAMACION

## rafa cama

Hola a todos.


 En primer lugar, agradecer a todos los que se han puesto en contacto con nosotros a raíz del anterior mensaje que puse. En breve responderé a los que faltan de contactar. Tened un poco de paciencia.


 En otro orden de cosas:


 Cuando, en febrero de este año, me hice con la gestión de JANAGAH Restaurantes con Espectáculo en Madrid (y pronto en Barcelona, pero este es otro asunto), una de mis prioridades fue dar oportunidades a gente nueva, al igual que en su día me las dieron a mí. Esa ha sido una de las mayores satisfacciones que me ha reportado Janagah hasta la fecha.


 Ahora quiero dar un paso más: Dar a todo aquel que quiera la oportunidad de actuar en CASATEATRO. Lo que vendría a ser “liberar la programación” (un poco al estilo del software libre, del que soy firme partidario).


 ¿Cómo va el tema? Es muy simple:


 He dejado una serie de horarios libres en la programación de CASATEATRO:


 Miércoles, jueves y domingos a las 21:30
 Sábados y domingos a las 20:00


 Todo aquel que quiera actuar y tenga una hora de espectáculo, sólo tiene que ponerse en contacto conmigo en el siguiente correo: info@janagah.com, indicando qué día quiere actuar. Si dicho día no lo ha cogido nadie antes, se le asigna.


 Condiciones económicas: Vamos al 50 % del precio de entrada. ¿Y cual es el precio de entrada? El que vosotros nos digáis, a partir de 8 €.


 Eso sí, nosotros vamos, por supuesto, a colgar el espectáculo en los portales de ticketing y en nuestra web, pero la promoción la tenéis que llevar vosotros.


 Ya sabéis, si os interesa, mandadme un mail a info@janagah.com.


 Saludines,


 Rafael Cama

----------


## pujoman

Rafa! esto lo hareis en Barcelona? Es una iniciativa muuy buena!

----------


## rafa cama

De momento sólo en Madrid, en Casateatro Barrio del Pilar. En Barcelona ya os contaremos, que estamos ultimando los detalles...

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, a mi me queda muy lejos, pero no puedo hacer otra cosa que agradecerte la iniciativa. Tener una oportunidad como esta es maravilloso para todos esos magos que se lo curran sin pensar en vivir de esto. Y seguro que se descubre algún nuevo talento.

Felicidades por la iniciativa, y que tengas mucha suerte.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## mackey

Si lo haceis en Barcelona, podeis contar conmigo.

----------


## magik mackey

Si lo haceis en Barcelona, podeis contar conmigo, el pasado dia 1 de octubre he estrenado mi nuevo espectaculo "Fantasias Magicas", que tiene una duracion de una hora, en Montgai Magic; Espectaculo para teatros y escenarios (fiestas mayores, etc..).

Felicidades por el nuevo proyecto magico.

----------


## mayico

Y no os sale rentable viajar y actuar en madrid :Confused:

----------


## magik mackey

Eso habria que hablarlo mas detenidamente, pero de todas formas el local tiene un aforo de 50 personas, y si tienes que contar los gastos de viaje, dietas, hotel y publi, pienso que la entrada que habria que cobrar, para que sea rentable, seria demasiado elevada.
A no ser, que hicieras varios bolos, lo que compensaria los gastos.

----------


## Maguician

¿Esto aún sigue vigente? ¡Porque de ser así, me apunto sin dudarlo!Si sigue aún, no tardaré en enviarte un correo,Rafa.

----------

